# Autoimmune diseases



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

It is my understanding that autoimmune diseases can sometimes go hand in hand. I am trying to get to the bottom of all this and would like to rule out other autoimmune diseases. Firstly do any of you have any other autoimmune diseases or PCOS? And what kind of doctor is best for autoimmune disease my endo will not do any more testing.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your GP would be the 1st person in my opinion.

Most doctors will only look for a cause to symptoms.

If you are symptomatic - speak with your primary and go from there.


----------



## Love2RunLong (Oct 21, 2014)

I have Hashi's, Celiac Disease, and highly suspect Reynaud's as my hands keep turning bright white and sometimes my nail beds turn purple.

Personally, My GP was awful. The minute I found out I had Hashi's, I made an appointment with an Endo who is in internal medicine. She's awesome! She seemed pretty receptive !

All GP's are always different, you might have better luck than I did with mine.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have a couple. My GP referred me to a rheumy after I tested ANA positive. It is not an easy avenue to navigate. Best to you.


----------



## ashton (Sep 15, 2014)

I have ITP - which predates my Hashi's diagnosis by nearly 10 years. I saw an oncologist/hematologist for my ITP treatment as it is a blood disorder. It seems like there are no autoimmune doctors, you just have to see the doctor who specializes in that part of the body where your autoimmune disease lies.

I know that whatever in my body was switched on 10 years ago is also the reason why I have Hashi's. I just hope I don't end up with anything else!

Hopefully you can get some answers, soon! I agree that it is probably best to seek out your GP for starters.


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

I also have celiac and raynauld's, I also have markers for other autoimmune so maybe more? Even if you don't have symptoms for celiac, I would highly recommend getting tested. You need to be eating gluten for 6-12 weeks prior to the blood test.


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

There is a blood test for celiacs? What is it called?


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

The main one is: tTG IgA, however it would be best if you can get all of these tested:

tTG IgA and tTG IgG

DGP IgA and DGP IgG

EMA IgA

total serum IgA and IgG (control test)

AGA IgA and AGA IgG

**** You have to have been eating the equivalent of two slices of bread a day for a minimum of six weeks (12 weeks is better) ****


----------



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Are all of those tests for celiacs or other autoimmune diseases as well?


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

I believe that they are just for celiac.... could be mistaken though, you could google them and find out.


----------

